# Does my doe look Pregnant? MORE PICS ADDED



## catdiva6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi all!  My girl is a 5yo pygmy and has never been bred.  Kids brought home a young boy pygmy and placed him in cage with her in mid July.  I have never seen her flag or act as if she is in heat, nor have I ever seen them in the act.  One day I think she's pregnant and the next I am not so sure.  She very much enjoys being with our other two goats, a wether and the buck.  I would like to leave them together as long as possible if she is in fact pregnant.  If you think she is preg any idea (guesses) how close to delivery?  she eats well and seems normal.  I have been feeling her belly and not felt definite movement.  I did think some of her ligaments at tail head felt looser today but I am a novice and probably 100% wrong!  I have watched lots of great videos and read up on threads and really appreciate this forum and hoping you all might give me your opinions.  Here is a pic from  12/29 and two from Jan 11.  Thanks in advance!



  taken 12/29  taken 1/11   taken 1/11


----------



## catdiva6 (Jan 12, 2015)

I just found a pic from 12/6 (the first pic) and took more pics today (last two pics).  It sure looks like her udders are growing.  Based on these pics can someone tell me if she is prego and possibly how far along based on udder development?  Also does bottom
side view pic give any idea to how far along she is?  I thought her tail looked like it might be starting to arch.


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 12, 2015)

She does looks pregnant to me. Nice bulge on the right side going on  Can't say how far along she is - especially if she's been with the buck since July! At least you know she wasn't bred that month 
You can practice the ligaments on the buck and wether and that'll give you an idea of how loose hers are. If they are starting to loosen, I would move her to a kidding stall (if you have/use one) so she can have some time to adjust.
I usually start feeling ligs once a day a few weeks before I'm expecting my does to kid, then twice a day or more when they start loosening, then once they're gone I know she'll go within 24 hours.
Good Luck and keep us posted 
More info and pics here:
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/prenatalcare.html


----------



## catdiva6 (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks so much for responding!  I have been reading and watching videos like crazy.  Here are pics from today. (Please excuse my shave job.  I have never done it before and she was not too happy about it) She is progressing and think we are getting close.  
Her udders have really developed and I was wondering is this a normal pre delivery size or do they get even bigger?  She is pygmy and never delivered...and I have have trouble finding pygmy pics.
Ligaments question- Okay, I was confused as to whether these were bones I was feeling as they were so hard.  They go from the spine and actually feel like they connect to the pin bones...right?  I think these are softening from the spine downwards.  They still feel hard right by the pin bones.  Do they typically soften in a downward fashion with ligament closest to pin bones softening last? Last night ate off and on, yawned some, and was breathing heavily when laying down.  She paws to make bed in hay but not excessively.  I thought she was going into labor then but obviously not.


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 27, 2015)

She looks very pregnant! Like SA Farms said hard to say when she will kid. GL!!!


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 27, 2015)

Thought Id add her udder looks VERY full.


----------



## catdiva6 (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks!  I had trouble finding pics of pregnant pygmy goats udders, especially pics of ones that had never been bred before.  Basically nothing to compare my girl's udders to.
Anyone have any idea about my question regarding if ligaments soften in a downward fashion towards pin bones?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 27, 2015)

Her udder development indicates she  is bred and I would say fairly certain
No way to know how far along sometimes the udder develops early sometimes later
Congrats


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 27, 2015)

She is defiantly preggers!  Keep us updated!

If she were one of my nigi's, I say she has a few weeks to go. My girls start to build udders around 1 month pregnant. I think her udder should fill a bit more, but I have never had a pygmy before. 

@frustratedearthmother What do you think? 

This is a great article that one of our members posted a while back.
http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=586-goats-kidding


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 27, 2015)

Goat Whisperer said:


> She is defiantly preggers!  Keep us updated!
> 
> If she were one of my nigi's, I say she has a few weeks to go. My girls start to build udders around 1 month pregnant. I think her udder should fill a bit more, but I have never had a pygmy before.
> 
> ...


I would agree she is likely within a few weeks
That could be tomorrow


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 27, 2015)

Yeah, it could be anytime! Dang goats! Always keep us on our toes!

lol I didn't see your other post, I guess we were posting at the same time.


----------



## catdiva6 (Jan 27, 2015)

Oh yes, no doubt she is preggo!  This site has been great.  I have learned so much.  Read about baby monitors and got one.   Since she was breathing heavy yesterday I hooked it up and got very little sleep listening to and watching her.  I'm sure I will be losing a lot more!
Thanks for the link Goat Whisperer.  Read it and added it to my library.  It helps to read every birthing post I can find.  They each have different pics I find helpful.
I was just on the Goat Lady site which showed all the different positions and how to remedy them.  Gosh this is making me nervous!
This leads me to two new questions...  If I have to stick my hand in to assist I will end up breaking the amniotic sac, correct?
Also, in a normal birth after the head comes out do most of you at that point break the sac and wipe the nose/mouth or just continue to let nature take it's course?
If the umbilical cord breaks on its own do I still dip it in solution?


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 28, 2015)

So glad you are discovering new and exciting information! You will no doubt want to keep learning as we all do!!

IF you do need to assist...as in she has been in HARD labor and nothing has happened and she is seeming in distress, your entering needs to be very careful. Sometimes the sac/water has already broken, if so, and nothing has happened after a half hour, the clock is ticking. But again you must be gentle. You do not want to puncture the uterus. If the sac has not been broken, and you need to manipulate your kid into correct position, it will break. 

When your doe is doing great naturally, i wait until my kid is out and on the ground before cleaning away face. If it is her first, she may do it for you. Its usually 2 and 3 ect that she needs help cleaning them as she might be more engaged with #1. 

Cords will break on their own in birthing. I personally always dip. After everyone is out, and mama is okay. That little iodine can save big infection from happening. Some don't, thats a personal choice. 

Deep breaths, and print out your diagrams youve seen. Put vet and experienced friends numbers in your phone. In the panic of the moment, you may not remember. Its easiest to be prepared, then freaking out and beating yourself up of WHY didnt i prepare more...best of luck!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 28, 2015)

I usually clean off the nose and mouth with the dam. If I think the kid inhales any of the fluid I grab the kid by the hind legs and gently swing then quickly lay the kid down and suction the nose & mouths with a bulb syringe.  If the kid defecated while being born, be sure to suction/swing the kid! 

The cord will break on its own, you may need to cut it if it is to long. You don't want it dragging on the ground! Ideally you want it 2 inches long. Be sure to tie it off with floss first! You can did the cord in iodine, it is a good way to prevent joint navel ill.

Has your doe received a CDT shot?

Do you have your kidding kit ready?


----------



## catdiva6 (Jan 29, 2015)

Thank you both!  I would like for the her birth to be natural and hands off but I am so nervous.  I have pics of all the different delivery positions and how to correct it just in case.... and my vets phone number if I find myself in a panic.

I do have my kit ready. My only question in that regard would be that  I have betadine surgical scrub on hand providone-iodine 7.5%.  Will that be acceptable to dip the navel in?

I did not get the CDT shot as I am not sure of the due date and don't want to stress her or the baby by giving it at the wrong time.  I have never gotten her one.  I think she is pretty close to kidding and the vaccine would not provide the antibodies in the colostrum.  I read that I should give babies shots at about 1 week of age.  Hmmm do you think I should just give it to her now even if it won't provide much immunity and then to baby at 1 week or just wait and do everyone at 1 week?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 30, 2015)

We give our does CDT 1 month prior to kidding and the kids start their 1st CDT between 3-4 weeks and again 1 month later.


----------



## catdiva6 (Jan 30, 2015)

Oh sorry I meant giving it to kids at 1 month, not week!  I just finished reading about the Anti toxins for both C D as well as tetanus.  I am thinking about keeping that on hand instead as I think she is much closer to kidding than 4 weeks.  Maybe I can give her a dose of the CD antitoxin after delivery> I am giving her goat probios gel which she doesn't like much...


----------

